# Giovanni Rovetta: Messe pour la Naissance de Louis XIV



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Galilei Consort / Benjamin Chenier
Giovanni Rovetta: Messe pour la Naissance de Louis XIV

Release Date October 28, 2016
Duration01:05:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 16, 2015
Recording Location
Chapelle royale du Château de Versailles


----------

